# Hi mountain BBB quick response please.



## dave17a (Mar 12, 2014)

It says put loin in non metallic pan and just cover with plastic. Ready to turn it over with juices and wrap like belly cuz don't seem right, is this right? Second night here. What is your procedure? Yhanks for any help tonight.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 12, 2014)

For BBB I dry cure. I weigh everything and put the correct amount of cure and seasoning and meat in a ziplock bag. After that I just flip the bags over everyday.


----------



## dave17a (Mar 12, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> For BBB I dry cure. I weigh everything and put the correct amount of cure and seasoning and meat in a ziplock bag. After that I just flip the bags over everyday.


Thats what I figured. Gonna wrap up now.


----------

